# Yongnuo Nikon Flashes



## Rampage (May 5, 2016)

Yongnuo YN-560IV 2PCS Wireless Flash Speedlite kit + YN560-TX LCD Flash Trigger Remote Controller For Nikon DLSR Cameras - Newegg.com

So I was wondering if that was worth it. I saw some youtube reviews on the yongnuo iv and it seemed like its pretty good. Only thing I'm wondering is whats the max amount of flashes the 560TX can fire at once. Also what good are the 622's when they are attached to the flashes.Do they add extra features or something. Please help me out,lol. Thank you in advance. 

>P.S. How would I find out if the flash i have is compatible with the yongnuo flash trigger remote controller?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless (May 5, 2016)

I have the 560-TX and four of the 560-IV's. I forgot the number you can control via the controller, but I know you can control the power level and zoom length for 6 groups. I know you can assign multiple flashes/triggers per group, so you can be tossing flashes out there like Ghostbusters if you want to.

They work well, with one caveat: there are QC issues, so some may come DOA. I had to return one, it would fire randomly with the controller and the test button push. But the other three, and its replacement, were all fine, and have been since. From all the other reports I've seen, most people experience the same thing, if you get good units from the start they are worth the money.

I'm not super familiar with the 622's, but I know you won't find a whole lot on the Yongnuo site. If those are the TTL triggers, I don't think you can use the 560-TX as a controller. Yongnuo has essentially two different lines, one all manual (the 560's) and one with TTL, and they're not compatible with each other. I don't recall exactly what's what, so make sure you do some research there.

But as far as the flash you have working with the trigger, you should be ok, but you might not have TTL. I would plan on using it as simply a trigger, and control the flash manually. For the most part, you will want to be manual with the flashes anyway, unless you're doing some running-and-gunning stuff like at a wedding. For anything static though, IMO, you want to be manual.


----------



## KmH (May 5, 2016)

Rampage said:


> . . . whats the max amount of flashes the 560TX can fire at once. [sic] . . .  QUOTE]One.


----------



## astroNikon (May 5, 2016)

If I recall correctly the
560 TX unit
is NOT compatible with the 622 TX/N triggers for controlling flashes.
The 560 speedlights will not trigger with a 622TX unit and vice versa.
the 560TX only supports the  RF-603 II RF-602, RF-605 Wireless Transmitter.

I went with the 622TX controller & 622N TTL triggers so I don't know much more about it.


----------



## Rampage (May 5, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> If I recall correctly the
> 560 TX unit
> is NOT compatible with the 622 TX/N triggers for controlling flashes.
> The 560 speedlights will not trigger with a 622TX unit and vice versa.
> ...



So you need the RF-603 ll, RF-602,RF-605 to fire the 560 speed lights? You cant fire them with just the 560TX? What advantage do the 603,602,605 have?


----------



## gckless (May 5, 2016)

Rampage said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly the
> ...


No, the 560 speedlights have a transceiver built in. You need the triggers to fire a non-Yongnuo speedlight.


----------



## Rampage (May 5, 2016)

gckless said:


> Rampage said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Would I still have to adjust the power on the non yongnuo Flashes by manually going over to them? 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## gckless (May 5, 2016)

Rampage said:


> gckless said:
> 
> 
> > Rampage said:
> ...



Yes, the 60Xs are simply a trigger, for all flashes, to my knowledge. The 622s provide TTL though, and work with Nikon-brand flashes, as I understand it. AstroNikon would know more about those though.


----------



## OGsPhotography (May 5, 2016)

They are great. ymmv etc.

560iv can trigger as well so I went with a tx, 560iii and a 560iv. That way I can run the iv on camera with the 560iii off camera for certain events, versatile.


----------



## Rampage (May 5, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> They are great. ymmv etc.
> 
> 560iv can trigger as well so I went with a tx, 560iii and a 560iv. That way I can run the iv on camera with the 560iii off camera for certain events, versatile.



The 560iv doesn't do high speed sync does it?  Only the 586? I'm still debating whether I need hss or not. Thanks in advance


----------



## OGsPhotography (May 5, 2016)

560s do not have HSS


----------



## Designer (May 5, 2016)

Rampage said:


> The 560iv doesn't do high speed sync does it?  Only the 586? I'm still debating whether I need hss or not. Thanks in advance


With all these model numbers that I'm unfamiliar with, I suppose I would have to defer to someone with actual experience, however, I will ask my question:

Why can't you trigger the one remote flash and have the others fire in "slave mode"?  Are the flashes that you are proposing to purchase equipped with an optical trigger?  I thought most if not all studio strobes had the capability of firing in slave mode, meaning they "see" a flash and that triggers the other flashes.  In that case, there is no upper limit, other than how many strobes you can cram into a room, they'll all go at once.  

Maybe I don't understand the question.

As for high speed sync., I wrote before that I see no practical use in portraiture for hss.


----------



## wfooshee (May 5, 2016)

Optically triggered flashes will fire with the pre-flash if you have any TTL modes set, which means they fire before the shutter opens and don't contribute to the picture. It's my understanding that for the Yongnuo triggers and receivers to be able to control the flash, the flashes have to be set in iTTL. The triggers control the power level of the flash by sending fake meter readings through the hotshoe, but the flashes being in iTTL means they probably fire pre-flashes.


----------



## astroNikon (May 6, 2016)

The confusing thing is Yongnuo has a couple Controllers which are not compatible with each other.

The Controller the OP asked about are specific to the 560 line, of which you could use the 603/2 etc triggers.  If you have non-560 line off camera then I think they can be triggered by the flash in slave mode, but cannot be controlled by the master.   Though a non560 can use the 602/3 to trigger (not control).

When I was first researching this (and it was confusing) I simply opted for the 622s as I was upgrading from a Nikon SU-800.  The 622TX radio transmitter works great.

Here's a run down of how the 622's work ==> Yongnuo YN 568 EX N Flash issue


----------

